

Microsoft launches video campaign against GMail-Man - vladd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrkAuwaoFGg#at=5

======
cpg
Brilliant! ... and _unlisted_ :) ... not bad Microsoft!

OT: Hey vladd, you did not receive your C&D from Apple yet? (We did, for our
App Store)

------
__rkaup__
Ironic this being on Youtube.

